# [Review] Xigmatek Midgard



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

Hallo Community,
  nachdem ich schon einige Zeit hier lese und eher selten poste, möchte ich mich ein wenig aktiver im Forum beteiligen.
  In den letzten Wochen wurde der Wunsch oder auch die Notwendigkeit ein neues Case zu verbauen immer größer.


*Einleitung*

Ausschlaggebend für die Neuanschaffung und des Test waren die schlechten thermischen Eigenschaften meines alten ATX Big Towers. Bei sommerlich warmen Temperaturen ging dem System unter Last beinahe die Puste aus. Das Resultat waren Temperaturen beim Spielen (Call of Juarez) von bis zu 71°C. 
  Auch wenn Intel die max. Temperatur 100°C für aktuelle Quad Core Prozessoren ansetzt, so altern Prozessoren unter höherer Wärme schneller.

  Nachdem ich bereits mit den Gedanken gespielt habe, ein CoolerMaster CM 690 zu nehmen, las ich auf PCGH den Artikel über den Midgard. Das Grundgerüst kaufen beide Hersteller ein, lediglich das äußere Design und die Ausstattung werden von dem jeweiligen Hersteller selbst übernommen.

  Das Gehäuse wurde sehr schnell von meinem favorisierten Shop geliefert, danke nach Magstadt.

  Nach außen präsentiert sich der Midgard relativ kitschig, die Verpackung soll - wie auch der Name - eher die Rollenspieler unter uns ansprechen. Aber beides sind keine Kritikpunkte im eigentlichen Sinne. Das Design des Gehäuses ist allerdings diskret, unaufdringlich. Es spricht mich an.


*Der Eindruck vom Inneren des Gehäuses* 

  Bevor ich das Gehäuse öffnete suchte ich vergeblich nach Zubehör, ein ganz klarer Minuspunkt - vorerst.

  Wenig zeitgemäß wird das Gehäuse geöffnet, die Seitenteile werden nach hinten aufgezogen und sind dann komplett abnehmbar - dies ist leider Standard und sehr unkomfortabel. Viele Budget Hersteller bieten klappbare Seitenteile an, was mir weitaus mehr gefallen würde.

  Mein 1. Kritikpunkt war ja das fehlende Material, Anleitung und Zubehör. Im Inneren des Gehäuses, in einem der schwarzen HDD Racks befand sich eine schwarze Box. Das Zubehör. 
  Geschickt getarnt.

  Ich packte die Box aus und war angenehm überrascht. Dem Midgard wird neben umfangreichen Schrauben, Montageanleitung, Gummimuffen für die WaKü-AGB Öffnungen, sowie Abstandshaltern auch eine Lüftersteuerung für die vorinstallierten Xigmatek Lüfter mitgeliefert.

    Zuallererst schaute ich mir die Kanten und deren Verarbeitung an. Der Großteil der Kanten ist gefalzt,  nicht gefalzte Teile sind gut entgratet. Somit ist auch das Verletzungsrisiko minimiert. Der lackierte Innenraum macht optisch schon einiges her, das Gehäuse wirk dadurch hochwertiger. Sowohl die 5.25" Laufwerksklemmen als auch die Klipse für die PCI Karten sehen nicht sehr hochwertig aus. 

  Es besteht die Möglichkeit die HDD Entkopplung mit wenigen Handgriffen auf 2,5" umzubauen. Ein Vorteil wenn man SSD oder auch 2,5" Hdd´s verbauen will. Die Racks bieten die Aufnahme von bis zu 5 Einheiten an, der dahinter sitzende, vorinstallierte Lüfter sorgt für eine optimale Kühlung.
  Es ist außerdem möglich, die HDD´s beidseitig zu installieren. Wer noch mit IDE Platten arbeitet und hin und wieder einen Jumper umstecken muss, wird dies zu schätzen wissen.

  Die komplette Front ist zudem mit einem groben Staubfilter versehen, das Meshdesign erweist sich somit nicht als Staubfalle.

  Auch für eine Entkopplung des Netzteils wurde gesorgt. 
  Leider setzt Xigmatek dies nicht vehement überall durch, die 2 vorinstallierten 120mm Lüfter wurden nicht mit Vibrationsdämpfern versehen.

  Die Be-/Entlüftungsmöglichkeiten sind überzeugend, bis zu 5 weitere Lüfter können dem System hinzugefügt werden. Es ist dabei möglich insgesamt 7 Lüfter in der Dimension von 140 mm zu installieren. Selbst die hitzigsten Komponenten sollten somit angemessen zu kühlen zu sein.

  Die verschiedenen Setups der Be-/Entlüftung sind ebenfalls umfangreich.
  Bereits die 2 Einbaumöglichkeiten des Netzteils überzeugen. Es ist möglich Frischluft von außen anzusaugen. Unter dem Netzteil befindet sich ein gefilterter Lufteinlass. 
  Der Abstand zum Boden reicht durch die entkoppelnden Gehäuse-Füsse aus.

  Die 2. Möglichkeit trägt zur besseren Kühlung der Grafikkarte bei, hierbei saugt das Netzteil Frischluft in den mittleren/unteren Bereich des Gehäuses.

  Auch der CPU Kühler hat in diesem Gehäuse mehrere Einbaumöglichkeiten. Sowohl klassisch nach hinten pustend also horizontal sowohl vertikal. Denn direkt darüber ist Platz für 2 weitere Lüfter in den Dimensionen von 80-140mm, Tests haben ergeben dass der vertikale Einbau des CPU Kühlers auch 1-2°C ausmachen können.
  Weiter besteht auch die Möglichkeit, einen Doppelradiator am Gehäusedeckel zu verbauen.

  Ebenso wurden ist es möglich, Schläuche zum AGB an 2 verschiedenen Stellen aus dem Gehäuse zu leiten. 



Das Testsetup (Sysprofile.de)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

*Der Einbau der Komponenten*
  Auch hier gibt es beim Midgard keine größeren Kritikpunkte.
  Es gibt umfangreiche Möglichkeiten die Kabel versteckt bzw. optimal zu verlegen. Das mitgelieferte Kabelmanagement, welches sich auch anschrauben lässt, habe ich nicht verwendet. Ich schwöre auf wiederverschliessbare Kabelbinder und der Verstauung der Kabel im Hintergrund.
  Allerdings kann es dazu kommen, dass die Länge einiger Kabel des Netzteiles ungenügend oder sehr knapp bemessen ist. Bei mir sorgte das 12V ATX Kabel dafür, dass ich das Netzteil kopfüber einbauen musste. Da es sich dabei nur um ein Netzteil mit 2 80 mm Lüfter handelt, die zudem in der Front und im Heck verbaut sind, macht dies thermisch nichts aus.

  Auch die Befestigungsklipse für PCI Karten machen einen billigen Eindruck. Ich habe diesen Klipsen jedenfalls nicht vertraut und alle Karten herkömmlich festgeschraubt.

  Ausgerechnet das Kabel der Frontanschlüsse wird über dem 1. 5.25" Schacht durch geleitet. Das macht zwar kein Problem, doch um ein sauberes Kabelmanagement zu erhalten trübt das ein wenig das recht aufgeräumte Innenleben.

  Das zusammengebaute System im Überblick:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Die bereits vorinstallierten Lüfter sollen vorerst genügen. Eine weitere Optimierung des Setups war die Verwendung der Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpasten.


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

*Die Kühlperformance:*
  Der 1. Start des Setups, die Lüfter drehen komplett auf um kurz darauf in den idle Modus zu wechseln.
  Da das Gehäuse beinahe an allen Stellen offen ist, wird auch mehr Schall an die Umgebung abgegeben. Allerdings sind die Festplatten nun entkoppelt und der Luftzug ist optimaler. Dadurch bleiben die Geräusche im normalen 2D Modus sehr gering. Lediglich das alte Netzteil, welches ich in absehbarer Zeit ersetzen werde, ist deutlich hörbar.
  Beim 3D Betrieb werden natürlich beinahe alle Lüfter schneller und somit lauter betrieben. Allerdings ist der Rechner dennoch leiser, als mit dem alten Big Tower.

  Bereits im 2D Modus überzeugt Midgard. Die Umgebungstemperatur, CPU Temperatur, HDD´s - alles wird nun um bis zu 15°C kühler betrieben.

  Konkret sieht das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Somit lässt sich ablesen, dass die Temperaturen im Allgemeinen erheblich gefallen sind. lediglich die Festplatten wurden zuvor auch aktiv gekühlt. Überrascht war ich  bei der Grafikkarte. Diese macht sich nicht viel aus der kühleren Umgebungsluft.

  Nachdem ich die normalen Bedingungen testete, begann ich damit die CPU zu übertakten.
  War unter der alten Konfiguration bei 3,4 GHZ aus thermischen Gründen das Ende erreicht, so ergeben sich nun andere Taktregionen.
  Momentan habe ich das Limit des Prozessors nicht Herausgefunden, denn für höhere OC Resultate benötigt man dennoch einen sehr guten Kühler.
  Ich habe den Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro. Dieser Kühler ist für seinen niedrigen Preis nicht schlecht, aber für OC ungeeignet. Demnächst wird dieser durch einen Scythe Mugen 2 ersetzt.

  Wenn ich schon bei CPU Kühler bin, so muss ich eine weitere Kritik äußern.
  Die Aussparung für das Mainboard ist leider nicht passgenau, bei meinem Board ist es nicht möglich 2 der Pins zu erreichen. Ein Einbau eines anderen Lüfters bedeutet also noch immer, dass das komplette Board ausgebaut werden muss. Sicherlich ist dies nicht bei allen Mainboards der Fall, bei dem Gigabyte P35 Board leider schon.
  Dies war eigentlich auch ein Argument, weshalb ich mir ein solches Gehäuse zugelegt habe.
  Dennoch tut diese Aussparung auch positive Effekte auf, die Hitze hinter dem CPU Sockel staut sich nun nicht mehr.


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

*Fazit*

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Xigmatek Midgard. Oben aufgeführte Kritikpunkte sind größtenteils zu verschmerzen, schließlich ist dieses Gehäuse recht günstig zu erhalten.

  Positiv ist vor allem die Performance mit den mitgelieferten 120mm Lüftern. Der Geräuschlevel ist angenehm, Vibrationen sind nunmehr nicht zu hören. 

  Ich geben dem Midgard 4 von 5 Punkten da es in dieser Preisklasse ein Spitzenkandidat darstellt.

  +
  Kühlungsperformance
  Anzahl und Möglichkeiten der Be und Entlüftung
  Verarbeitung
  Preis

  -
  Seitenteile
  PCI Klipse


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

platzhalter4


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

bitte löschen!


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. August 2009)

Kannste das Netzteil nicht mit der Plexiglasseite nach oben montieren? Sähe doch gleich viel besser aus ^^


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

Leider nicht, dann ist das 12V ATX Kabel um ca. 5cm zu kurz.
Allerdings kommt als nächstes auch ein neues Netzteil ins Haus, derzeit bin ich noch am überlegen welches es sein soll. Zum einen das 550W BeQuiet! P7 (PCGH test-Empfehlung/gewinner) - dieses hat aber auch den Ruf, dass nvidia GTX Karten nicht immer anlaufen - oder das 500/700W von Cougar.


----------



## Demcy (7. August 2009)

Das mit den Fotos üben wir aber nochmal ne ? das freistellen hat ja nicht soooo toll geklappt  

aber das Review ist gut !


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

Versprochen. musste auf Jasc Paint Shop 9 zurückgreifen, da mein Corel nicht will - die Sau!
Weitere Änderungen werde ich morgen machen, nun ist die Familie wieder dran.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. August 2009)

Liegen die beiden oberen 120mm Lüfter direkt aneinander, sodass ein Dual Radiator eingebaut werden kann, oder ist ein kleiner Abstand vorhanden?


----------



## cfos242 (7. August 2009)

Ein kleiner Spalt wird schon dazwischen sein, dennoch sollte ein Dualradiator locker passen.


----------



## Nike334 (8. August 2009)

Wie denn? Für einen Dual Radi müssen die Lüfter DIREKT nebeneinander liegen, ansonsten passt da kein Radi. Der Abstand zwischen den beiden 120mm Lüftern beträgt ca. 2,5cm. selbst ein 280er Radi würde nicht passen da hier die Lüfter auch nicht direkt nebeneinander liegen...

Einzige Möglichkeit ist wohl Löcher bohren^^

mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (8. August 2009)

Ouh, das is natürlich schlecht  Ich hab zwar beides da (240er und 280er) aber noch nicht das Midgard ^^


----------



## cfos242 (8. August 2009)

Auf diesen 3 Bildern sieht du es genauer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Dual Radiator dennoch passen, testen kann ich das jedoch leider nicht.

P.S. das letzte Bild habe ich von der Firma Casekind "ausgeliehen".


----------

